# What's your favorite breed besides goldens?



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

German Shepherds. I had a wonderful one for ten years. I miss her dearly!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

All no:1,breeds:
Hovawart,leonberger,long-hair GSD,
border-collie,aussie,Pyrenean Shepherd,briard,giant schaunzer,boxers.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels
Pomeranians
Siberian Huskies
Alaskan Malamutes
American Eskimos
Beagles
Labs


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I always said growing up that I wanted a golden and a lab. And if I had to have a small dog, I'd take a beagle...


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

labs german shepherds
rotties. dobies

My main fave is my beloved goldens


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippet
Saluki
Borzoi
Ibizan Hound
Greyhound
Golden Retriever
Border Collie
German Shepherd Dog
Flat Coated Retriever
Curly Coated Retriever
Alaskan Malamute
American Pit Bull Terrier
Basenji
Shetland Sheepdog

Wouldn't own anything that wasn't one of those


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really do take a deep breath when I come across a Berner!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I really do take a deep breath when I come across a Berner!


Me too! Same with Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs(like a berner but with short hair like a lab).

I also like:

Labs
Rotties
Mastiffs
St. Bernards


I don't like any dog that's isn't above my knee height when full grown.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite besides my Goldens would be a Rottweiler.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*If fantasies could be reality...*

I'd own an Azawakh... actually, that's my ultimate fantasy dog...

But it's such an unrealistic dream... they're $1500 from the only breeder in America that IMO has decent ones. The best are in Germany, or still in the deserts of Northern Africa. 

Ahhhhh

To me, this breed is genuine canine perfection, lifting, floating action... ancient natural coursing sighthound at it's finest... these dogs are not man made for shows, but a product of their purpose, unchanged for thousands of years.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Newfoundland
Irish Setter
leonberger
English Cocker spaniel
Tibetan terrier


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Whippets
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers
Border Collies
Aussies
Flat Coats

If I *had* to get a small dog, I'd get a Cav King Charles.... or maybe a Pug.

Heaven help me if I get a herding breed next... then I'd have to take up herding to feed my desire to do what the dog was bred for. At that point, I'd have ELEVEN sports to fill my time!

-Stephanie


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

GoldenPaws2 said:


> labs german shepherds
> rotties. dobies
> 
> My main fave is my beloved goldens


How about a lab/shep. My Princess girl Sami. She has the exact color of a yellow lab and an inbetween coat. Also the cleanest ears this side of the Mississippi due to her golden brothers.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sami was a really beautiful dog!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I like border collies and labs.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sami was a really beautiful dog!


Thank you and I saw I typed wrong I changed it from Had to HAS. She is still with us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I had wondered what happened to her! Glad she's alive and well!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I love a lot of breeds of dogs... but my favorite isn't really a breed, but a combo of traits. 

Scruffy face and BIG attitude.  

This obsession was started by this little guy.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

My fav. breed besides my golden, would be a German Sheperd and Border Collie.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

wait...there's *other* breeds?!?!  :  :lol: (just kidding)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Belgian Tervuren ............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful, Mary. I know one with a number of tracking titles! What an incredible dog!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> They are beautiful, Mary. I know one with a number of tracking titles! What an incredible dog!!


I agree Kim, Im sure you remember those are the trainers dogs. The female(older one ) in the picture won many many titles in fly ball.......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Flat Coat Retrievers

Shiloh Shepards


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Newfoundlands. I'll never be without one as long as I can take care of it. Goldens and Newfs are a great combination.

Chance...rescue, poorly bred Newf...but a wonderful, sweet, representative of the breed.










Molly...Landseer Newf...wonderfully bred...an excellent representative of the breed.










Mira and Chandler...two peas in a pod:











I also love Labs, Tollers, American Bulldogs, and usually other furry dogs...mostly large, or very large!


A bunch of the above! (Ray Golden, Mira black Newf, Molly Landseer Newf, Maggie Field Golden, Ellie May Am Bulldog...and Jacques) LOL


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Andrea, what a gorgeous canine crew you have!!

I love Newfs, too. There was a customer at a place I worked at during grad school, she used to bring in her 2 year old Newf appropriately named "Big"....he was such a love. I always looked forward to his visits.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Flat Coat Retrievers
> 
> Shiloh Shepards


Your right Steve, I forgot all about the flat coats and I do truly love them. I am seeing more and more of them too lately at the park.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great Pyrenees and German Shepherds. These two breeds complement each other very well, too.

To me, the Golden might possibly have some of my favorite traits of both the Great Pyrenees and the German Shepherd.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Your right Steve, I forgot all about the flat coats and I do truly love them. I am seeing more and more of them too lately at the park.


Our first rescue was a flattie - Annie, bless her soul, went to the Bridge in Sept 04 -and you just don't see very many out here on the left coast.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also forgot about flat coats....I love them, as well. And my dad has me thinking a lot about Chesapeake Bays too...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Labs, I really like the chocolate ones, I love their eyes.
GSD
American Eskimo
Rottweiler, they are not the breed for me, but when I see a well bred and well behaved one they are so impressive

Sometimes when Tinkerbell is trying to be a lap og I think it would be nice to have a little 10 pounder. but it would have to be a mix. I don't like any one well enought to say i want one.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Goldens are my #1 favourite breed!!! 
But with in the next few years I will be getting a Bernese Mountain Dog!! I've spent almost a year researching the breed and talking to berner breeders..and I can't wait until the day I bring home a berner puppy!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Huskies are awesome to look at. Especially those with blue eyes 

****. But owning a Husky in Hong Kong isn't the smartest thing...


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I truly do love all breeds of dogs, poodles being my least favorite, but I will have my ragdoll cat one of these days


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I would love to have an english bulldog


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

IvanD said:


> ****. But owning a Husky in Hong Kong isn't the smartest thing...


I would think that owning *any* dog in Hong Kong isn't the smartest thing... :yummy: dinner :yummy: :uhoh: :uhoh: Just kidding....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Labs and English Setters <grin>


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Labador Retriever would be my next pick!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite is West Highland Terriers. That's what I had growing up. I love their personalities!
I also love border collies, but I don't think I could ever own one. Too high energy for me


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Alaskan Malamutes! And I will have a Ragdoll cat, too, someday!!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

My ultimate favorite is a Neapolitan Mastiff. I also have a silky, I do love them but what a hard breed!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I love all the sporting breeds - all the gun dogs really. I also LOVE pugs, Frenchies and Bostons.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Andrea, what a gorgeous canine crew you have!!
> 
> I love Newfs, too. There was a customer at a place I worked at during grad school, she used to bring in her 2 year old Newf appropriately named "Big"....he was such a love. I always looked forward to his visits.


 
Me too - I completely forgot about the Newfs! The bigger the better for my husband...he would die if we ever had a NEwf - he would be in HEAVEN!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pugs! I have two of them-one black and one fawn. I just adore them-and they are really good at bossing the Goldens around. 

I also want a Chinese Crested. I was to get a puppy this spring from a friend, but she lost her girl in a house fire. She is getting a new puppy Easter weekend, and maybe I will get my Crested in a couple of years.


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

My faves apart from goldens would have to be 
Poodles(pure bred- no cockapoos, snoodles, groodles etc. for me)
German shepards
Nova scotia duck tolling retrievers
and one that I find fasinating.... Chinese cresteds' - strange looking but absolutely lovely!

edited to add I see Tahnee GR likes cresties too!


----------



## golden_girl_91 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love Australian shepherds, their coloring is so beautiful, and Great Pyrannese (sp?) are amazing, their size is intimidating!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

IvanD said:


> Huskies are awesome to look at. Especially those with blue eyes
> 
> ****. But owning a Husky in Hong Kong isn't the smartest thing...


The poor Husky that is forced to bear the heat uugh....I have enough problems with the heat and humidity and I don't have a fur coat.

Breeds: Labrador Retriever, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Flat-Coated Retriever (notice the theme?..also the first 2 are Canadian!), Standard and Miniature Poodle (not the Toys), West Highland White Terrier


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I always said growing up that I wanted a golden and a lab. And if I had to have a small dog, I'd take a beagle...


I want a beagle
:rockon::worthless:jamming: 
p.s Joking about the worthless thing


----------



## angelbow1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love st. bernards. newfies, french and english bulldogs, boston terriers and pekes and shih tzus. I could name about 100 more but thats all I will post for now.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have ALWAYS wanted a Newfie but unfortunately hubby would have to die first!

Other than a Newfie I would love a
Portugese Water Dog
Lab
Cav. King Charles Spaniel
papillion
Briard

Jazzys Mom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, my first after a golden is a tie and would be which i found first

Irish Setter or English Setter

i have had 2 irish Setters (Red and Boots) and 6 English Setters--Beauty, Mitzi, Rascal, Duchess, Pixie, Angel, plus my Dad's multitude of English Setters (Mack, Commander I, Commander II, Commander III, Snoopy, Frosty, Lady, etc, and pointers, Lucky I, Lucky II, Lucky III, Ketcho, Maggie,. Lady, Penny, etc, etc. Heck, all I have ever owned and spent a lot of time with are Goldens, English, Irish, and pointers. It is sporting dogs for me all the way.

HOWEVER I think the Great pyr's and the Newfies are beautiful dogs. I would not want a small dog of any kind. I love BIG dogs.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

You mean there are other breeds of dogs besides the Golden?? LOL

Just kidding.

Here is one of my favorite dogs. This is Libby my Corgi.









This is Amy my Saluki









This is not a dog but I do say one of my favorite animals.









Heidi


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Well...besides of course Golden's....I just love Miniature Dachshund's. I have had 5 Doxie's in my life, and love their "I am the Boss" attitude! Even now, my 12 year old little Ruby definitely rules the roost here with Brody and Lexi!  Also Shelties...I had a tri-colored one growing up as a child. He was the best little dog, beautiful, and so SMART!


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

Golden Retriever
Bichon Frise
St. Bernard
Collie
Westie
Scottie
Wheaten(Sp?)
American Foxhound


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have always wanted a great dane-


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog (that I mentioned on page one).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GOD I am buggin' SO HARD right now for a Wakh...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

Somebody, wire me $1500... my fave Wakh breeder has this AMAZING new country of origin desert import...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> GOD I am buggin' SO HARD right now for a Wakh...
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...


ok...I'll bite.... What's a Wakh... I tried to look it up, but didn't come up with anything on my usual site. Dog Breed Information Center®, DBI


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My fantasy puppy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Azawakh... is the full name


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My fantasy puppy


oooohhh..... Pretty. :smooch:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is the ultimate, extreme type sighthound


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bernese Mtn Dog
Smooth Collie
Weimeraner
Lab....


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorites:
Goldens
Labs
Cocker Spaniels
Irish Setters
Weimreiners (spelling?)


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Basset hounds. Here is our Baroo.:wiggle: She and Linus are best friends.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Linus4ever said:


> Basset hounds. Here is our Baroo.:wiggle: She and Linus are best friends.


She's adorable!

My friend Colleen's family has 2 bassetts, one is Sammy and the other is Emma. They are so goofy and funny, just very loveable.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My uncle-in-law's neighbor has one who comes over to play everytime we go visit....they are so cool!!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks she also is so goofy. She was named years before she came to live with us. My husband had wanted one since he was a child and we came across her in the paper and she has made a great addition to our family. We also have a maltese in our family, surprisingly the little 4 pound maltese runs the house and tells the big dogs what to do.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

Um... Maybe Labs.


----------



## Casen&Me (May 10, 2007)

Collies!!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> German Shepherds. I had a wonderful one for ten years. I miss her dearly!


Mine too. We had him for 14 years. Such a wonderful gentle personality and smart as well. I still think about him every day.


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

I love German Shepherds and Huskies and Collies.... but really I love all dogs.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I like all dogs when they are puppies!!!
But generally I like Labradors (my daughter asked for an ANDREX puppy for 4 years but we fell in love with a Golden Retriever). I also like German Shepherds. Not too keen on curly dogs and the huge one like Saint-Bernard... That would simply crashed me each time I say "come and cuddle"...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What is an ANDREX puppy?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops. Double post so I'll edit this one.

My favourite breed apart from goldens are cocker spaniels as I said earlier in the thread, I am infact picking up my cocker pup tomorrow. x


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

'Andrex' is a well known UK television advert for toilet paper, featuring labrador puppies. Since then Labs have had a nickname called 'Andrex Puppies'. It sounds strange to read but I guess you have to see it to understand. Hope that helps.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Selena said:


> My ultimate favorite is a Neapolitan Mastiff. I also have a silky, I do love them but what a hard breed!!


I used to have Silkies - HAHA - now you know why I have a GOLDEN now! 

I have to be weird and say next to a Golden I'd choose a 

Pembroke Welsh Corgi

They just plain make me smile!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*for me...*

Saint Bernards....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Besides Goldens next in line would be Shelties, I had an awesome one that I rescued and Beagles always tug at my heart, that is all we had growing up since my Dad was a hunter. Also are Labs, Siberian Huskys and just any plain old mutt with a cute face! I love em all.


----------



## RoSi (May 11, 2007)

All of the retrievers, Siberian Huskys, GSDs, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Rottweilers as i have 1 who is absolutely the best dog on earth. I 'm lucky. He's very sweet but that comes from good extensive training too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I didn't even know there was another answer other than Goldens. ROFL Though I do love me a Basset Hound.

Hooch


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ummm for me....

i've always always LOOOVED Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes. 
I'm also keen to small dogs.....Yorkies and Malteses. 

I think Newfoundlands are the cutest things ever. They look so huggable. Althought VERY big. The first time i've ever seen one was in the movie "Must Love Dogs".....and that dog wasn't even a year old and he was HUGE!


----------



## wvuwhat (May 14, 2007)

Step Mom has a 10 yr. old Welsh Corgi, I'd have to say I was VERY close to getting a Corgi pup, but went to see Brady and we fell in love. I know it's not a good reason, but good Corgi pups were a ways away from where I live...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sholley said:


> How about a lab/shep. My Princess girl Sami. She has the exact color of a yellow lab and an inbetween coat. Also the cleanest ears this side of the Mississippi due to her golden brothers.....


I just looked at your Sami, I thought you stole my dog, Here is My Kiara. She is almost 12 yrs old.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Flat Coat Retrievers
> 
> Shiloh Shepards


Did someone mention Flat Coats?
Here's my Angel


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the flat-coated retriever but love the liver/chocolat one,better.They are great dog and extremely intelligent.
My sister had one that took the public bus,home,by himself when he was too tired to walk.T


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

My top dogs besides goldens are labs (especially chocolate!), Newfoundlands (which I will have one day), Great Danes, Malamutes and Flat Coats (which we debated on getting instead of a golden).


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I owned quite a few, but i'd have to say the Golden Retriever is the one dog that I would call my all time favorite breed. Second would have to be a Flat Coat, they are so similiar to the golden is why I take to them so much, it's just there high cancer rate that pulls me away from them. Labs third, black or chocolate. Preferably blacks though. I guess this makes me a gun dog lover. Oh, Beagles would be in fourth...gotta just love a beagle!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> I owned quite a few, but i'd have to say the Golden Retriever is the one dog that I would call my all time favorite breed. Second would have to be a Flat Coat, they are so similiar to the golden is why I take to them so much, it's just there high cancer rate that pulls me away from them. Labs third, black or chocolate. Preferably blacks though. I guess this makes me a gun dog lover. Oh, Beagles would be in fourth...gotta just love a beagle!


 
Depending on WHO the Breeder is with Flatties...Yes they do get cancer BUT if you have a great breeder that watches the lines and is VERY picky about health issues when breeding you make the chances of cancer slimer than most...My breeder for my flattie is SO MUCH into the health issues and watching it VERY Carefully...I thank God I found SUCH a GREAT breeder....Her dogs have a GREAT line going...she is even picking Angel's stud for next year *IF* I chose to bred her....Just wanted to add this...


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*fav.*

i would say my fav. is a lab or st. bernard. i have one of each: but the golden is my #1 favorite forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I grew up with a Great Dane and a black huge Schnauzer, that would be my second and third choices. Number one is my Golden's


----------

